# Suche gute Netzwerkkarte



## NineEleven (23. Januar 2015)

Da die Onboard-Netzwerkkarte meines Asrock Z97 Pro4 irgendwie rumzickt, immer mal die Verbindung verliert und ich noch keine Lösung dafür gefunden habe, suche ich jetzt eine gute Netzwerkkarte für Spieler. Jemand nen Tip?

*P.S.: normales Netzwerk, keinW-LAN*


----------



## XGamer98 (23. Januar 2015)

Einfach mal ohne viel gelaber: TP-Link TL-WDN3800, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Wenn es Beispielsweise wie bei mir vom Keller ins 1.OG gehen muss also durch 2 Decken würde ich noch Longshine LCS-ANT-10DB-ST Antenne, 10dBi Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dazu nehmen. Damit habe ich gute Empfang und einen ping ziwschen 30-50 
MfG, Niklas


----------



## K3n$! (23. Januar 2015)

Kannst du das Problem genauer beschreiben? Bist du dir sicher, dass das die Netzwerkkarte ist?
Ist eher ungewöhnlich, dass heutzutage sowas noch kaputt geht. Außerdem gibt es eigentlich auch
von der Performance her kaum Unterschiede zwischen den Karten. Ich würde einfach die billigste
PCI-e 1GBit/s Karte nehmen, die es gibt und fertig.

Edit: Z.B. sowas hier: https://geizhals.de/tp-link-tg-3468-a400033.html?hloc=de


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Edit: Z.B. sowas hier: https://geizhals.de/tp-link-tg-3468-a400033.html?hloc=de


Ich bin in sachen netzwerk ein kleiner intel-verfechter. Deshalb gruselt es mich bei dem vorschlag ein wenig zumal auf dem mainboard ein intel-lan ist. (sorry)
@TE
Was für treiber hast du installiert? Wenn du den hersteller-treiber drauf hast dann schaue mal ob windows einen standard-treiber dafür hat. 
Falls das nicht der fall ist, dann deinstalliere ihn (der muß auch von der platte runter) und nimm den treiber von der mainboard-cd. Sollte dieser auch nicht stabil wollen-> nochmal windows update suchen lassen.
Ideal wäre, wenn du schlußendlich einen treiber von windows benutzt, da die auf alle fälle funktionieren.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (23. Januar 2015)

Das Z97 Pro4 hat einen Intel 218-V:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=deu&ProdId=3707


----------



## K3n$! (23. Januar 2015)

Gibt es denn so große Unterschiede, vorallem merkliche, zwischen den billigen Realtek-Karten und einer Karte mit Intel-Chipsatz?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2015)

Ja, nur halt nicht wenn du lediglich mikrige 50 oder 100 mbit durch die leitung schaufelst.
Sobald du aber anfängst große oder haufenweise kleine dateien durch das netzwerk zu jagen wird es reichlich kritisch. Dann hast du bei den realtek-dingern entweder einen durchsatz von nur 25 Mbyte/s bei wenig prozessorlast oder halbwegs speed und der prozessor rennt sich, je nach typ, auf einem kern halb tot.
Ich hab das mal schnell getestet (7gb am stück zwischen 2 rechnern hin und zurück geschoben; von ssd zu magnet-platte und retour) und hab beim hin kopieren (ssd->magnet) bei nicht mehr als 10% belastung (6800k auf 2,6 ghz begrenzt) 25-30 Mbyte/s erzeugt. Rück zu hatte der prozessor bei vollast auf einem kern und teils ruckelndem windows (system-thread halt volle pulle) nicht mehr als 70-80 Mbyte/s.
Das gegenstück war dabei mit einem fx 8150 bestückt der max. 4,2 ghz takt machte. (und sich teils genötigt sah den auch an zu legen) Das ganze kahm auslastungs-mäßig nicht über 10%.
Das letzte intel-lan, was ich hatte, war auf einem desktop-board mit mobil-chipsatz und mit einem mobilen core duo-prozessor der ersten generation bestückt. Eine derartige auslastung hatte ich da allerdings nie! Zudem erzeugte der controller noch den vollen durchsatz obwohl der an 60m kabel hing. (2x 30m fertig-kabel verbunden) Das schaffte sonst nur noch ein controller von nvidia.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich Daten zwischen meinem PC und meinem Server hin und herschiebe, komme ich eigentlich immer auf ca. 100MB/s, 
außer es sind eben viele kleine Dateien. Ich nutze allerdings auch nur den billigen Onboard-LAN-Adapter von meinem P67 Pro3.

Aber kann schon sein, dass man das in solchen Situationen merken kann. Ob das nun für den TE relevant ist, müsste er für sich selbst 
entscheiden. 
Die billigste Intel PCI-e Karte kostet immerhin ca. 3 mal so viel, wie die von TP-Link. 
https://geizhals.at/de/intel-gigabit-ct-desktop-adapter-expi9301ct-a351749.html?hloc=de

Und beim reinen Zocken wird man da keinen Unterschied feststellen können, meine ich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2015)

Aus was besteht dein server und hast du den treiber optimiert? (manchmal hilft es schon die jumbo-frames und diverse offlod-funktionen zu deaktivieren) Und was sagt die prozessor-last während des kopier-vorgangs?
Aber wie gesagt, der TE hat ein intel-lan auf der platine und das würde ich auch nutzen. (selbst wenn es nur die sparvariante sein sollte) Auf der anderen seite, wäre es realtek, broadcom oder marvel-lan würde ich auch erstmal versuchen dem problem auf den grund zu gehen.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Januar 2015)

Nein, da habe ich gar nichts optimiert. 

Ich habe gerade mal zum Test meinen Bilder Ordner mit WinRar gepackt. War dann eine Datei (7,58GB, Standardeinstellungen). 

PC > Dell T20
CPU Last ca. 15-16%
Downloadgeschwindigkeit ca. 85-95MB/s 

Dell T20 > PC
CPU Last ca. 23-25%
Downloadgeschwindigkeit ca. 100-110MB/s

Laut Datenblatt steckt auf meinem Mainboard ein Realtek RTL8111E.
Auf dem Dell T20 steckt wohl ein Intel I217-LM. 

Ich denke, dass dieser kleine Versuch schon recht gut deine These untermauert. 
Der Realtek Chip ist recht langsam > dadurch eher geringe Datenrate und CPU Last. 
Wenn die Gegenseite dann sendet, wird der Realtek Chip stärker gefordert und die CPU Last steigt, aber auch die Datenrate.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> PC > Dell T20
> CPU Last ca. 15-16%
> Downloadgeschwindigkeit ca. 85-95MB/s
> 
> ...


Noch spannender wäre die frage, wieviel auslastung die cpu des Dell hatte. Ich schätze der ist schlimmsten falls mit halb-last auf einem kern vor sich hin gedümpelt. (ausgehend vom kleineren pentium, der auch auswählbare xeon ist, in meinen augen, schon zu viel)


----------



## K3n$! (24. Januar 2015)

Müssten so um die 5% gewesen sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, da steckt nur der Pentium drin. 
Aber selbst der langweilt sich die ganze Zeit nur


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2015)

Deshalb bevorzuge ich intel-controller. Leider gibt es die nicht auf amd-boards... 
So, nun aber genug OT.


----------



## Darkx (29. April 2015)

Bei mir zickt die intel 218v  ebenfalls rum. Nach Bootvorgang dauert es etwa 30 Sekunden bis sich die Verbindung aufbaut. Aktuellen Treiber mehrmals neu installiert. Energiesparmodus alles ausgeschaltet....wer eine Idee?


----------

